# Berkley Sabretail Bug



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 3, 2007)

i bought some of these in green pumpkin. i rigged it with a 1/16 oz jighead and put it up against my junebug sweet beaver. the sweet beaver won. infact the sabretail didnt catch any fish at all. it could be that i made the mistake of handing the rod to a novice fisherman to try it out. id like to know from you guys, do you use these, how do you rig them and how do you present/work them for the fish to bite?


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2007)

I haven't used them yet myself. I will try them though eventually. There action looks amazing.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 3, 2007)

yes it does. thats why i bought them. next time i go, i will have to use them myself and not rely on a newbie to test a lure for me. on a better note, i just talked to a buddy who just came back from clear lake. he took his nephew and he caught 2 8+ lbers and a 7. one on one of your senkos i gave him one on a top water popper and the other on my go to bait, the sweet beaver.


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2007)

wingshooter1002 said:


> yes it does. thats why i bought them. next time i go, i will have to use them myself and not rely on a newbie to test a lure for me. on a better note, i just talked to a buddy who just came back from clear lake. he took his nephew and he caught 2 8+ lbers and a 7. one on one of your senkos i gave him one on a top water popper and the other on my go to bait, the sweet beaver.



Please tell me he has a picture [-o<


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jun 3, 2007)

he said he did


----------

